# Dog Takes Bus Solo to Dog Park



## AL A Boarred (Jan 14, 2015)

No, Really. At least that is what KOMOnews.com reports in the link here: http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Seattle-dogs-rush-hour-ride-on-the-bus-by-herself-weekly-288345081.html



> SEATTLE -- Public transit in Seattle has gone to the dogs.
> 
> Commuters in Belltown report seeing a Black Labrador riding the bus alone in recent weeks. The 2-year old has been spotted roaming the aisles, hopping onto seats next to strangers, and even doing her part to clean the bus -- by licking her surroundings.
> 
> ...


More at the link.

Metro Transit So easy for everyone to ride, its like a day at the dog park!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2015)

This sounds like it would be a good story for one of the reality shows!

Those of us who like dogs really appreciate this and it sounds like Seattle is really pet friendly as opposed to some people and places who are so analy retentive they don't want any pets around!☺


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 14, 2015)

Remind me of this story about dogs in Moscow riding the subway.

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/moscows-metro-dogs


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope she has a Sound Transit card.


----------

